# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  راهنمایی برای اجرای کوئری در mysql جهت لیست لینک های موجود

## emir.yanliz

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت اساتید و دوستان گرامی

بنده برای اینکه لنک های خروجی سایت وردپرسی رو بررسی کنم نیاز به راهنمایی دوستان برای اجرای کوئری دارم

میخوام *همه ادرس ها* رو *جز* ادرس site1.com , site2.com رو  نمایش بده

ممنون میشم در این مورد راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## emir.yanliz

بالا باش :ناراحت:

----------

